# Hard lump/bump just above pubic bone??? - Now with photo



## Jetset

Any ideas whether this is normal?


----------



## sandflower

My first thought would be bladder, but not sure. Anyone on here know about that area's anatomy. Charts don't look to show anything being there.


----------



## Baby1forus

If its just barely above your pubic bone it could be that you are feeling your uterus, though it doesnt usually come up that high just yet.


----------



## daisybby03

i would think uterus, but it usually wont pop up till like 13 weeks


----------



## Jetset

Thank you ladies... 

I normally have a very taught lower tummy due to the amount of dressage I do with my four horses. I think this is why I noticed this strange hard lump / bump when it arrived this week. It is quite hard, and when I sit up from lying down it actually pops out even more. I would say it is the size of a large grapefruit at the moment, and is even obvious when I am just stood. 

I have attached a picture below of it last night. You can see my hip bones and then this almost pointy lump inbetween them. I feel silly going to the doctor when it could be something like my bladder or another piece of anatomy that is very normal. So I thought I would post on here to try and get some ideas. 

https://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/_jetset_/8thJune2011.jpg


----------



## Eternal

yep thats your uterus.


----------



## Jetset

But why would it be hard at this stage? I am only 5 weeks and 5 days... Is it worth me popping in to the doctors then? It feels very strange to have this hard thing there :o


----------



## Embo78

In early pregnancy your uterus stays behind the pubic bone. But this pushes up your organs which makes a 'bump' appear. 
You will know the difference when you're later on and it really 'pops'


----------



## Eternal

I felt mine way before now, bearing in mind this is also my third pregnancy and this is twins so i guess that would be normal. 

But could just be cos your slim? My SIL always shows really early, like super early! and she is skinny so could just be that? you could call as ask though, thats what they are there for x


----------



## catcatcat

Ah that strange hard lump wil b your baby soon its only cause your thin there could be an element of bloating as that does feel like a very hard lump


----------



## 5-a-side

Looks like baby to me, but don't feel silly going to the doctors if you are worried. Especially if you are in pain too.


----------



## Jetset

Nope, no pain... just a lump :o I get the odd tugging sensation inside, just below my tummy botton, which feels like someone playing tug of war in there, but I am guessing that this is just the body stretching and muscles being pulled a little?

I actually feel so much better than I did at the beginning of the week and other than feeling tired I am still as active as ever.

The lump seems to get harder as the day goes on but it was hard this morning when I got up and remains so. Very very strange :o


----------



## xsadiex

maybe you're further along than you think?? xx


----------



## Jetset

I don't think so because I had a scan on Monday which said I was 5 weeks and 2 days (exactly right)... I am wondering whether it is because my muscles are so tight that there is not as much room in that area?


----------



## xsadiex

Who knows then!! I thought if your muscles were strong you wouldnt show as early..mysterious!


----------



## Jetset

That is exactly what I originally thought too... Hence why I was a bit concerned about the mystery lump / bump that seems to be getting harder and bigger each day. Plus, I always thought you started to show more upwards, towards your belly button, whereas this little blighter is really quite low down :o

Perhaps it is some organ and I am being hugely ridiculous!


----------



## lintu

yeah its going to be your uterus and a bit of bloat. It will be cos your so slim, my friend could never get away with the whole 12 week thing, cos she showed really early!!


----------



## RobinT

i have the exact same thing, im only 8 weeks but have had it at least 2 weeks, defo your uterus, if i lean back whilst looking at it, mine becomes even more pronounced, dont let it worry you, its normal xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Jetset

Yeah mine is the same... 

Hopefully that is all it is :)


----------



## Narla83

Its a very cute lil bump whatever it is hunni :winkwink: Wish I had one like that but Im like a big bloater fish at the min :rofl: Glad things are going better for you now.xx


----------



## Jetset

Thanks Narla... Still not out of the woods yet as I won't feel settled until I have seen a heartbeat at the next scan next Thursday. 

I get ibs too so am not sure what is that and what are pregnancy cramps... So that bothers me as I could be having more cramping than I realise.


----------

